# PLEASE HELP!! Testing positive 6 weeks AFTER D&C...



## Aleeah

So we were told we have fertility issues (big surprise there!) and got told not to try as we keep losing our babies. I'm up to 4 miscarriages now, all around 6-8 weeks and the last one was with identical twins conceived naturally. My last D&C was 6 weeks ago and I have an appointment with a fertility specialist tomorrow and I still haven't had AF, so I thought I'd do a pregnancy test as I'm sure that's what she'll ask me and lo and behlold the little blighter is positive! I'm not happy, as we haven't been trying. Absolutely no pregnancy symptoms either, normally have sore boobs etc but have none of this and if anything have lost weight. Sure we had a few mishaps a week and a half following the D&C but that's it. We've been using the withdrawal method (sorry if that's TMI), so what's happening?!?!

Has this test been put together wrong as well? As surely the first line should be the test line but looks like the control line to me?!?! :wacko::wacko::wacko:
 



Attached Files:







FRER 08-10-13.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Mummy2aStar

Looks positive to me doll..sorry to point the obvious. X


----------



## boodley

Hi Aleeah - firstly, sorry for your losses. I've had two mmcs, both at about 6 weeks - neither passed naturally. I had an ERPC 6 weeks ago today to remove the last of my 'retained products' from pregnancy - brief history
LMP 1st May
Scan - mid June - looked like blighted ovum, embryo later found, measuring 5w6d
Cytotec - twice, late July, early August
ERPC 27th August 

I've been testing every four to five days since my ERPC, and have had positive tests all along. I think they're getting fainter, but I'm not completely sure that I'm not making it up. I'm charting as well, and _think_ I might have ovulated two weeks ago, so I'm hoping for AF any day now.

Saying all that, last time (Dec 12) I had a negative test two weeks after D&C and light AF at four weeks.......

Really, there are three possibilities here
1. The test might be faulty. Most of the packages say that if you get the test line and not control line, it's a test error. You do have both, but it's unusual for the control line to be so much lighter (from what I can see in your picture, and from my limited experience - I'm by no means an expert). 
2. You may still have HCG from your miscarried pregnancy - this could be a naturally slow decline in levels (there's lots written about differences in how people process remaining HCG) or could be from something they missed. 
3. You could have ovulated two weeks after your d&c and might be pregnant again. 

If I were you, I'd get another test and try again in the morning, see if the results are clearer. 
Then I'd contact your doctor, and request either HCG levels to be taken to see if they're going up or down, or get referred for a scan. 

Good luck!!


----------



## WeRememberYou

Well, I agree with boodley on the possibilities.
It could be leftover HCG but it looks like it would be a very high amount. That's what my test looked like one time when I took a FRER becasue I thought I couldn't possibly be more than barely pregnant and i was farther along, the test line was super dark and the control line was very faint. It was because there was so much HCG in my urine that the test line grabbed all the dye and the control line barely had any.
I have heard of women who had high levels of residual HCG for a long time though. I would probably go in for a blood draw if it were me.


----------



## aimze

Hi Hun, I hope it is a real positive but sometimes tests can be so cruel when it's just left over hcg...

Can you get a hcg beta done at your local Gp? X


----------



## Aleeah

Mummy2aStar said:


> Looks positive to me doll..sorry to point the obvious. X

Thank you hun, know what you mean, is what it is!!:wacko:



boodley said:


> Hi Aleeah - firstly, sorry for your losses. I've had two mmcs, both at about 6 weeks - neither passed naturally. I had an ERPC 6 weeks ago today to remove the last of my 'retained products' from pregnancy - brief history
> LMP 1st May
> Scan - mid June - looked like blighted ovum, embryo later found, measuring 5w6d
> Cytotec - twice, late July, early August
> ERPC 27th August
> 
> I've been testing every four to five days since my ERPC, and have had positive tests all along. I think they're getting fainter, but I'm not completely sure that I'm not making it up. I'm charting as well, and _think_ I might have ovulated two weeks ago, so I'm hoping for AF any day now.
> 
> Saying all that, last time (Dec 12) I had a negative test two weeks after D&C and light AF at four weeks.......
> 
> Really, there are three possibilities here
> 1. The test might be faulty. Most of the packages say that if you get the test line and not control line, it's a test error. You do have both, but it's unusual for the control line to be so much lighter (from what I can see in your picture, and from my limited experience - I'm by no means an expert).
> 2. You may still have HCG from your miscarried pregnancy - this could be a naturally slow decline in levels (there's lots written about differences in how people process remaining HCG) or could be from something they missed.
> 3. You could have ovulated two weeks after your d&c and might be pregnant again.
> 
> If I were you, I'd get another test and try again in the morning, see if the results are clearer.
> Then I'd contact your doctor, and request either HCG levels to be taken to see if they're going up or down, or get referred for a scan.
> 
> Good luck!!

1. So I went out about brought another FRER and that too was pretty much the same as yesterdays, if not a bit darker still, used FMU this time though. So I guess that rules out the test being faulty, although this is totally what I believed initially too.

2. I think this is the likely cause personally. I'm not willing or ready to believe this is a new pregnancy, we do fall pregnant really easily but that's because I can feel ovulation pains before and during, I haven't had any since the D&C, so don't believe I've ovulated yet. I guess it's a possibility my HCG would have been very high with the last pregnancy as it was twins, so naturally will take longer to come down.

3. I can't even entertain this. My head's so shot already. I fell pregnant first month of trying in March, then had a natural miscarriage in May then got another BFP (with twins) with no period inbetween and miscarried and had the D&C in August. So I've had no actual periods since March this year and feel like I've either been pregnant or thought I was pregnant for the whole time too!! :wacko: What a messed up world the world of TTC is!!!



WeRememberYou said:


> Well, I agree with boodley on the possibilities.
> It could be leftover HCG but it looks like it would be a very high amount. That's what my test looked like one time when I took a FRER becasue I thought I couldn't possibly be more than barely pregnant and i was farther along, the test line was super dark and the control line was very faint. It was because there was so much HCG in my urine that the test line grabbed all the dye and the control line barely had any.
> I have heard of women who had high levels of residual HCG for a long time though. I would probably go in for a blood draw if it were me.

Thank you for your reply. You're right of course, I think I'll push for a blood test today and see what comes back. My HCG 4 and half weeks ago was at 106 and then 3 days later was at 45.6, so we just assumed it would be down to zero in 4 weeks but having looked online now, that's not always the case.



aimze said:


> Hi Hun, I hope it is a real positive but sometimes tests can be so cruel when it's just left over hcg...
> 
> Can you get a hcg beta done at your local Gp? X

I know it's all so cruel, I was sobbing so hard last night, hubby asked me why I was upset because I could be pregnant again and that's good right? I had to explain to him I didn't want to be pregnant, I wanted a negative test and my period, so I could have a clean start... it all seems cruel. I can't possibly conceive until this HCG is out of my system and it seems to not want to leave :nope:

I'll keep you all posted of course, I hate it when people don't finish a thread with a conclusion!! :flower:

XXXX


----------



## justhoping

it looks like a new pregnancy, congrats but it also looks like the test was put in backwards...


----------



## Aleeah

Went to our fertility appointment and went through all the options etc and then right at the end I pulled the pregnancy tests out (I did another the morning after and it was even darker...!).! The doctor asked if there was a possibility we might have conceived already again, of course there wasn't.

So they did a scan to see if there was something left behind and there was a sac and yolk, a new pregnancy! I'm 5 and half weeks pregnant again and can hardly believe it. We'd been using the withdrawal method and it's obvious it can.. ahem... have issues with pre stuff and so here we are. I'm well aware my chances of a healthy pregnancy are slim, as we've lost all our babies before 7 weeks but for now I'm happy with our little surprise xxx

P.S: I asked the doctor why the tests were darker on the test end and she said because my HCG is so high with this pregnancy. Having googled it since, it's happened to a lot of people, so the tests were fine (apart from being alarming!!).


----------



## dairymomma

First off, congrats on your new BFP! I know it's scary to be pg so soon again after a m/c but nearly the same thing happened to me after my mmc and D&C in July. I got pregnant the fastest I've EVER gotten pregnant (1 AF and only 8 weeks post D&C). AND I got pg using family planning so it's certainly possible to get pg at any time during your cycle. 

Also I remember seeing you on a few other threads but I'm drawing a blank on where. But did they tell you _what_ your fertility issues are exactly? M/C early for me (between 7-9+4 consistently) told my doctor that I was having progesterone issues. This was later verified with blood tests during pregnancy. All I need to do (for that) is take a progesterone supplement from BFP to 13-14 weeks. Of course I have other issues too but that's my main issue. I have to add too that it's reassuring your numbers are so much higher this time. Hopefully it means this is a super sticky baby and you get your rainbow this time! FX and good luck!


----------



## boodley

Aww, delighted for you!!! Congratulations, Aleeah. High HCG, huh - Great sign :thumbup: I'd agree with dairymomma - be sure to check if there's anything you can be doing now to help things along. Otherwise, try to relax, take it for the miracle that it is, and wait and see how things go. 

Keep us posted xxx


----------



## detterose

I was going to say you are probably pregnant again til I read your post. Congratulations!!! And I know all too well that the withdrawl method is not effective, I fell pregnant with my son who is now 8.5 months old and my last pregnancy which ended in an M/C in July. So I believe that we are just veryyyy fertile!! lol.

All the best hun, H&H 9 months to you! Keep us updated xxx


----------



## Aleeah

dairymomma said:


> First off, congrats on your new BFP! I know it's scary to be pg so soon again after a m/c but nearly the same thing happened to me after my mmc and D&C in July. I got pregnant the fastest I've EVER gotten pregnant (1 AF and only 8 weeks post D&C). AND I got pg using family planning so it's certainly possible to get pg at any time during your cycle.
> 
> Also I remember seeing you on a few other threads but I'm drawing a blank on where. But did they tell you _what_ your fertility issues are exactly? M/C early for me (between 7-9+4 consistently) told my doctor that I was having progesterone issues. This was later verified with blood tests during pregnancy. All I need to do (for that) is take a progesterone supplement from BFP to 13-14 weeks. Of course I have other issues too but that's my main issue. I have to add too that it's reassuring your numbers are so much higher this time. Hopefully it means this is a super sticky baby and you get your rainbow this time! FX and good luck!

Hi again, yes I've been on the forums before. Got pregnant in April this year but miscarried in May, naturally. Then fell pregnant in July (without AF inbetween) and miscarried identical twins end of August and had a D&C. So here I am again, pregnant with no AF but at least I know they did a good clear out in August. 

My doctor here in England won't test my progestrone as they don't seem to do that much here. It's very frustrating, as my chances of another miscarriage are high as they haven't "fixed" anything. I'm hoping the test means it's better this time, I haven't ever had a FRER that strong before, even at 7 weeks, so I'm hoping but it's hard to hope. I guess I'm just taking it a week at a time, I'm looking after myself and thinking it's so I can prepare my body for a pregnancy without thinking I am actually pregnant. Self preservation all the way! xx



boodley said:


> Aww, delighted for you!!! Congratulations, Aleeah. High HCG, huh - Great sign :thumbup: I'd agree with dairymomma - be sure to check if there's anything you can be doing now to help things along. Otherwise, try to relax, take it for the miracle that it is, and wait and see how things go.
> 
> Keep us posted xxx

Thank you so much, it's so lovely to get so many nice comments xx



detterose said:


> I was going to say you are probably pregnant again til I read your post. Congratulations!!! And I know all too well that the withdrawl method is not effective, I fell pregnant with my son who is now 8.5 months old and my last pregnancy which ended in an M/C in July. So I believe that we are just veryyyy fertile!! lol.
> 
> All the best hun, H&H 9 months to you! Keep us updated xxx

Indeed the withdrawal method really isn't very good! I think we might go for something else when we need to stop trying next time!! As per most stories, we used it for years and no hiccups but now it's a lovely happy hiccup.

I just wanted to say, it's made me a little sad there's so many women on here. It's been an emotional rollercoaster for us as a couple and this area is not one I thought I'd be in but we're getting through it one day at a time and learning something new everyday. It's just so heartbreaking to see so many women struggle before they get their take home baby. You're all in my prayers and I hope everyone gets everything they want xxx


----------



## xZoeyx

Sorry Aleeah, I can't resist posting.... 

I really really pray this is your turn. Rahma too has unfortunately been unlucky. 

I will pray for you every single day xxxxx


----------



## honeybunch2k7

Congrats! Im sending you sticky glue...


----------



## Aleeah

honeybunch2k7 said:


> Congrats! Im sending you sticky glue...

Thank you xx



xZoeyx said:


> Sorry Aleeah, I can't resist posting....
> 
> I really really pray this is your turn. Rahma too has unfortunately been unlucky.
> 
> I will pray for you every single day xxxxx

Thank you so much Zoey, it's one hell of a rollercoaster! It's not over yet and statistically and probably medically this pregnancy is likely to fail as there are no changes to all the others but at the bare minimum the doctor's can learn what my body does during pregnancy by monitoring me closely (weekly scans from next week) and if all's well then I could get lucky and have a healthy baby.

Yes I read about Rahma, feel so bad for her, praying for her, just want to give her a hug so bad xx

I see your little bean is coming along now! You'll feel it move before you know it xx


----------



## xZoeyx

I know I really feel for you both having to go through this.

It sounds awful but maybe your loss will be a blessing as they can finally monitor you properly and see what's going on! It could be something so simple! I hope it is for your sake. 

Yeah so far so good I hope.

Good luck xx


----------

